# Lost banded pigeon in my yard



## mawashburn (Jul 28, 2012)

a banded pigeon has been in my back yard for a week. the band is yellow and reads AP267. the bird walks around our patio all day and sleeps in our gutter at night. we are feeding him seed and water. the bird seems to have a cough. I am worried about predators and our dogs frighten it. what to do? we live in bucks county pennsylvania


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern.

Please do catch the bird.

Check this link for ideas in how to catch it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html

Sounds like a respiratory/crop issue, but we will know better once the bird is caught.


----------



## mawashburn (Jul 28, 2012)

What will i do with it when i catch the bird


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mawashburn said:


> What will i do with it when i catch the bird


you can secure him in a dog kennel with feed and water and see if you can read all the info on the band if there is more info..if not then, you can put him up for adoption here on this site. pictures help with that as well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mawashburn said:


> What will i do with it when i catch the bird



*Post the band numbers and letters in the order they are on the band, don't leave anything out, and we will help you find the owner.DO NOT release the bird. Thank you.*


----------



## mawashburn (Jul 28, 2012)

AP2671 the bird won't leave my yard. a wildlife rescue has agreed to take it but i can't catch it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mawashburn said:


> AP2671 the bird won't leave my yard. a wildlife rescue has agreed to take it but i can't catch it




Here are some ideas on how to catch the bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html


----------

